# Show Choir



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll admit that show choir is one event I have not worked on and therefore am not certain as to the requirements to support it in a new high school theatre. I get the space - something like 16-18' or so and then risers - maybe 12' for a row on the floor plus three rows elevated - and then space for instrumentalist - maybe 12-15'. That adds up to around 40-45' from stage lip to backdrop - whether a sky drop or black. Risers seem to be typically around 32' (4 - eight footers) give or take 8' so if the stage accommodates band, probably wide enough for show choir.

And it seems to be all electro acoustics so no shell and a not too reverberant (greatly simplified) room.

And if doing any sort of festival with several groups, good flow across the stage circulation. The one I just opened has loading doors stage left and right and the plan is to move the trailer during the group's performance - literally unload - perform and move trailer, and load out while next group is unloading.

A masked stage and some production lighting - that will vary - but good front light, follow spots, and color washes - probably zoned.

So what have I miss-characterized and what about scenery, or specifically rigging and drops?

I'm asking because of pressure to not have rigging - all dead hung curtains. Seems short sighted. (Seems criminal to me.)

And I know an orchestra pit is not required for show choir but struggling with a large new high school auditorium and stage not having a pit of any sort. It's true they have not done musicals in recent years but then they have never had a stage and auditorium.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 10, 2013)

It would be INSANE to build an Auditorium without it being able to host musicals. If you build it, it will come (and be able to fund itself after a year or two). 

That said, having done show choir in high school, I can say my experience was very basic. We would have platform risers that were 4' X 8' so they were big enough to dance on. As for rigging and drops, we had no such things. there was no scenery whatsoever. 

Show choirs can perform any where with any thing, so whatever they are given, they will work with. To build and auditorium specifically for that would be (as you said) criminally short sighted. Teach those show choir kids how to deliver a couple of lines of dialogue and you have yourself a musical.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 10, 2013)

Well according to show choir competition rules the only thing they get to use is costumes (lighting is a general wash, sound is playback from a CD, I don't think they are even allowed reinforcement microphones)


----------



## marmer (Oct 10, 2013)

I've seen show choir done with mics hanging over the group and a jazz big band. That is quite a challenge for the board operator, let me tell you. Also, if there is going to be dancing on the risers, be sure the manufacturer is OK with it or you build them extra strong. Traditional "choir riser" products or platforms may not hold up to the stress of coordinated movement. I've seen a lot of high school musicals work with a very shallow pit in front of the stage, not a traditional pit. They should at least consider that.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 10, 2013)

For state competitions it was just general wash lighting on a flat stage. we would be accompanied by an upright piano and there were no microphones.
We would only get microphones and light cues for our performances at our school in the gymatorium. 

I agree with Marmer, that they should at the very least consider a shallow pit, or room on the floor in front of the first row.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 10, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I'll admit that show choir is one event I have not worked on and therefore am not certain as to the requirements to support it in a new high school theatre. I get the space - something like 16-18' or so and then risers - maybe 12' for a row on the floor plus three rows elevated - and then space for instrumentalist - maybe 12-15'. That adds up to around 40-45' from stage lip to backdrop - whether a sky drop or black. Risers seem to be typically around 32' (4 - eight footers) give or take 8' so if the stage accommodates band, probably wide enough for show choir.
> 
> And it seems to be all electro acoustics so no shell and a not too reverberant (greatly simplified) room.
> 
> ...



We do a lot of choruses and choirs, both from the college Conservatory of Music as well as part of other events - gospel, church services, graduations, etc...

We use the Wenger standing choral risers with railings and typically place the riser units upstage of the orchestra/band, so typically a stage of about 45ft wide by 32 ft deep. The chorus upstage is typical musical configuration as it allows the conductor to see the chorus as well as the musicians.

Lighting is typically all overhead N/C washes, with N/C front fill to see faces. Occasionally an event will belatedly ask for some color washes which we always have to refuse as no time, and they didn't pay for "lighting".

We have a new facility under construction with orchestral and chorus rehearsal rooms and if I could revisit the system design, I'd skip a dimming system, install ETC Selador Vivid LED's and ellipsoidals as the primary lighting system. I think the fixtures are at the point of usefulness for this application and easy button pushes gets you a red wash or a blue wash, etc...


----------



## AudJ (Oct 10, 2013)

What about using removable or temporary seating in the first few rows of the house? At least a pseudo pit could be constructed if necessary. I also think the lack of rigging will not be he best situation in the end. Kabuki drops and wagons will only get you so far, and that sounds like a significant amount of stage to fill with scenery without flying anything.

I don't know where the process is, but I always use the rental argument. A properly equipped new room with rigging, sound and lighting is likely to attract at least a dance recital or 2, summer community theater, etc. Over time, some of the upgrades could be self-funded, especially considering the government reimbursement for school capital projects. 

Good luck!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 11, 2013)

Steve B - this is show choir - not choir and orchestra - like Glee - so pretty sure vocals will always be in front of "band" and on risers large enough for movement - 3 or 4 ft treads rather than 16-18" treads like choral risers. What you describe does not seem like "show choir".

AudJ and others - I'm sure we'll plan for an area level with the first floor for an orchestra because surely if built, musicals will come. I've developed some strong views on pits and the so called demi-pit but as soon as you are a couple of steps down you've bought the wheelchair lift and just getting wheelchairs to the first row is not easy. Further, with say a 5' drop from stage to demi-pit, how do you provide any fall protection for people on stage? You may say you don't but beginning with the next edition of the Life Safety Code you may have to. Finally, for the same size pit - number of musicians that fit - you can bury a part of that under the stage and improve proximity. Demi-pits require pushing audience 6-8' further from stage, and proximity of audience and performer is the first, second, and third priority of theatre design.

I was quite pleased on a recent project when the general contractor was able to honestly document that the through the house access to the orchestra pit was more expensive then the under stage access. When you are digging and pouring concrete anyway, a tunnel from the wings is nothing in most cases, whereas building 6-8' more of long span high roof auditorium is. And while a pit is not required for show choir, the pit with cover adds useful stage depth.


----------

